# Fall Memory Lane Wish Lists !!!



## catfish (Sep 16, 2017)

If you are going to be at the Fall Memory Lane meet at the end of October, and you are looking for something I might have in pile parts pile.... PM me. I'll be at the meet, but I'm not bringing as much stuff as I do for the Spring meet. Just a few things I have pre sold, and a case of rare items.... And a few badges. So if you need a rare set of tires, or fenders, or bigger items that are a pain to ship - speak up now. And if there is enough interest, I'll bring my Wise Lock keys. 

   Let me know,    Catfish


----------



## catfish (Sep 16, 2017)

Also check the items I have listed for sale.  I can bring any of them to ML as well.


----------



## catfish (Sep 19, 2017)

Bump !!!!!


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Oct 20, 2017)

Bump


----------



## 56 Vette (Oct 20, 2017)

Hey Catfish, not sure how much interest you got about the Wise keys, but I've got a lock I'd like to find a key for.  Joe


----------



## catfish (Oct 21, 2017)

56 Vette said:


> Hey Catfish, not sure how much interest you got about the Wise keys, but I've got a lock I'd like to find a key for.  JoeView attachment 695267




I will bring my keys.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 17, 2021)

I am looking for a wise-lock key 1354. Do you have one please ?


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 17, 2021)

catfish said:


> If you are going to be at the Fall Memory Lane meet at the end of October, and you are looking for something I might have in pile parts pile.... PM me. I'll be at the meet, but I'm not bringing as much stuff as I do for the Spring meet. Just a few things I have pre sold, and a case of rare items.... And a few badges. So if you need a rare set of tires, or fenders, or bigger items that are a pain to ship - speak up now. And if there is enough interest, I'll bring my Wise Lock keys.
> 
> Let me know,    Catfish



Unfortunately, I will not be there. I just need that particular key. If you have it, I'd like to purchase. Thank you.


----------



## stezell (Jan 17, 2021)

This was from the 2017 show, best if you pm the member usually get better results. 

Sean


----------

